# Intensidad de luz de una bombilla de 110v



## Carlos01 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola, disculpen, tengo que hacer un proyecto de domotica y se me pide que tengo que variar la intensidad de Luz de una bombilla 110v, Segun tengo entendido se realiza variando la frecuencia, esto lo estoy haciendo con un pulso de un 555 este varia su frecuencia y luego va al triac, pero lo que hace es que cuando vario la frecuencia la bombilla de 110v se apaga y se enciende pero la intensidad de luz no varia.

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar, gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

Lo mejor sería un dimmer sobre los 220 V directamente.

Si te piden con el 555 , no tenés que variar la frecuencia sino el ancho del pulso.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=hXplT5yMD82UtwfqvOj9DQ


Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2012)

Si es con triac se llama control de fase


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

Carlos01 dijo:


> Hola, disculpen, tengo que hacer un proyecto de domotica y se me pide que tengo que variar la intensidad de Luz de una bombilla 110v,


En guatemala es la tension de linea ???


Carlos01 dijo:


> Segun tengo entendido se realiza variando la frecuencia,


 no es como se atenua la luminancia de un bombillo...


Carlos01 dijo:


> lo que hace es que cuando vario la frecuencia la bombilla de 110v se apaga y se enciende pero la intensidad de luz no varia.


si porque se satura el triac

podrias subir un esquema de lo que quieres hacer???


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2012)

lo que tienes que hacer es un circuito que dispare el triac unos ms después de pasar por cero, ese tiempo determina él "apagamiento" si se dispara al cruce por cero es el 100% si se dispara al medio ciclo es el 0%.
Nunca he visto hacer eso con un 555 pero supongo que se podrá hacer un monoesrable y dispararlo al cruce por cero.o


----------



## Carlos01 (Mar 20, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> En guatemala es la tension de linea ???
> Si es la tension que se maneja comunmente
> 
> no es como se atenua la luminancia de un bombillo...
> ...



Gracias, estaba intentando conectar la salida del 555 al gate, variando su frecuencia. pero tengo entendido que esto no es posible


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2012)

es que ...............je.........en electronica y calculo que en otras areas se da igual:
cuando existe un circuito MUY BUENO , Y MUY PROBADO  de algo , pues que nadie suele ponerse a buscarle la quinta pata al gato.

hay otras formas pero si usas un 555 fijate que necesitas una fuente de cc obvio.
y terminas por los pagos de variar al intensidad de luz en base a una CC .

para que vas a hacer una fuente aunque sea a C , para luego manejar un 555 y con este disparar un triac.
si ya se invento el dimmer.

si me decis que venis de una aplicacion especifica de cc , es otra csoa , y en ese caso tendras que aislar el triac (el gate) .

en fin, es como puse al principio, de la quinta pata del gato............PATA dije .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2012)

porque no usa un triac y un potenciometro controlado no se ahi muchas forma es obligatorio que sea un mosfet o se puede usar un transistor u otros componentes

input ¿Con que quieres variar la tension? 
control ¿Cuales pueden ser los componente que te piden?
output claro esta la lampara.

Atentamente SSTC


----------

